# how to keep away animals?



## juniorgrower (Jul 1, 2012)

I am having trouble with a coon or skunk digging in my pots.  They have destroyed four clones I put out a couple of weeks ago, and they broke a couple of lower branches off from my Skunk 47 plant.   What can I do to stop them from coming around and destroying my plants?  Thanks


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 1, 2012)

Take piss to yur surrondins, pee where yual can and fence what yual cant. Its a matter of choice dependin on yur surrondins. I be settin fireside blastin with shoot gun but that me situation. Do what yual can, hope yual fend well pilgrem.

BWD


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 1, 2012)

spread ground chilly pepper around your plants


----------



## juniorgrower (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks BWD Ive done the pee trick before but it only works until the next rain.  I will definately try the red chili pepper thanks Orange Sunshine.   I put out some dryer sheets next to my pots but not sure if they will work or how long if they do.   Pretty discouraging to see my plants dug up and laying on the ground.  It happened to me once last year and I just put it back in the soil and it lived through it.  No such luck this year.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jul 1, 2012)

Fill a pale up with catfood away from your plants. 
10 dollar sack should last over a month. Theyre just looking for some food.

I do it with my garden and they havent been out there once... One and a baby just eats the catfood. 
Know if I eliminate them. More will just move in on its turf in no time to devour my garden... So train the one that knows your turf and they will protect their food supply from others like them.


----------



## Hick (Jul 2, 2012)

there are a few commercial products that work 'pretty well'.. Liquid Fence. Deer Away, ect. but like the urine, washes away w/ rain. In addition, 'critters' accustomed to humans close proximity, aren't always deterred by urine.
If they dig in your pots, mouse traps might suffice. I once had a 150# black bear digging up my plots. (I'da gone broke baiting him away with cat food .) I buried baby food jars w/ perforated lids filled with cotton soaked in ammonia. 
Ultimately, any of the above may or may not work. All depends on the animal/animals involved.


----------



## Menimeth (Jul 2, 2012)

My Habenaro spray keeps all critters away from my plants, from bugs to horses and cows. For bugs the spray needs to be applied after a rain, but for animals, One bite from your garden, and they will never come back, as they remember the burn for a very long time.


----------



## juniorgrower (Jul 2, 2012)

Ammonia or Habenaro sounds like it would definately work.  I went and checked things out today and the dryer sheets didn't work two more plants dug up.   I replanted them and went and picked up some commercial product at my local hardware store.   If this stuff doesn't work then I am going to try the ammonia since I don't have any habenaro spray.


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 2, 2012)

just my 2 cents, but a vegetable peeler and a bar of soap with a high perfume content works fairly good, and will usually last 3-4 rain falls, walk around the plant and drop peels of scented soap every where ya can, give it a shot, its cheap, but we all face different critter depending on geography so its hard to say for sure.


----------



## juniorgrower (Jul 2, 2012)

What ever it is they are not bothered by perfume smells like a deer would be because I had strong smelling dryer sheets right next to the pots and it still dug into the dirt.  Soap was my first thought but the dryer sheet were alot smellier.  Thanks for the input dman.


----------



## grass hopper (Jul 3, 2012)

cage trap and kill or relocate it.probably only 1 or 2 animals.either sardines for meat eaters or peanut butter for squirrels,chipmunks.lettuce or apples for wood chucks.rat traps with bird seed for bait will rid all root borring chip munks.  protect, be quiet and mostly be safe.


----------



## juniorgrower (Jul 3, 2012)

I went back out to check and see if the "Critter Ridder" that I put out worked and they did not dig any new holes.  That stuff smelled like pepper so I got some pepper and chili powder, mixed it together and put that out.


----------



## FourTwenty (Sep 23, 2012)

juniorgrower said:
			
		

> I went back out to check and see if the "Critter Ridder" that I put out worked and they did not dig any new holes.  That stuff smelled like pepper so I got some pepper and chili powder, mixed it together and put that out.


howd that work out???


----------



## gourmet (Sep 23, 2012)

Moth balls poured all around my foundation worked an entire winter to keep rodents out of my house.I am interested too in how the hot stuff worked.


----------



## MARY-JANE (Sep 23, 2012)

What I would do is put up some deer net it works well for me.


----------



## brimck325 (Sep 23, 2012)

like menimeth, i use habanero spray. put peppers in blender with veggy oil n grind. let sit 12-24 hrs., then strain(paint strainers work ok). put in spray bottle, add drop or 2 of organic dish soap n water. i've watched groundhog n deer eat this, the deer will stomp the crap outta the area, but will never touch again...peace


----------



## juniorgrower (Sep 23, 2012)

I bought Black Pepper and Chili Powder at the Dollar store, mixed it together and sprinkled it around my plants and that worked great!  I did not have any more trouble after that.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Sep 24, 2012)

juniorgrower said:
			
		

> Thanks BWD Ive done the pee trick before but it only works until the next rain. I will definately try the red chili pepper thanks Orange Sunshine. I put out some dryer sheets next to my pots but not sure if they will work or how long if they do. Pretty discouraging to see my plants dug up and laying on the ground. It happened to me once last year and I just put it back in the soil and it lived through it. No such luck this year.


 

Ifin yurs be washin way in rain yual aint drinkin enough shine! 
Good luck friend

BWD


----------

